# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Ne cfare jave lindet femijen/et?

## *~Rexhina~*

Kjo tema eshte me shume per kurjozitet  :buzeqeshje:  Un per vete me induction ne 41 jave, mund te shkoja 42 apo me shume lol, por nuk durova dote dhe kerkova "induction"

----------


## thirsty

41 se e bera lemsh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

Une te 43-shi aty diku sillem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

lol hmm pse po pergjigjen meshkujt ne kete teme? mos doni te shpallni ne kete teme qe jeni femra dhe pretendoni sikur jeni meshkuj  :perqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> lol hmm pse po pergjigjen meshkujt ne kete teme? mos doni te shpallni ne kete teme qe jeni femra dhe pretendoni sikur jeni meshkuj


nuk e di per lexuesin, por une kam arsyet e mia

----------


## broken_smile

mbase arsyeja eshte se e kane kuptuar gabim temen, dmth kane kuptuar kur kane lindur ata, kur i ka lindur mamaja e tyre dhe cuditem sa mire qe e mbajne mend  :mace e verdhe: 

sa e mire ajo bukuroshja e vockel ne foton tende Rexhina, ka nje buzeqeshje qe te ben per vete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> mbase arsyeja eshte se e kane kuptuar gabim temen, dmth kane kuptuar kur kane lindur ata, kur i ka lindur mamaja e tyre dhe cuditem sa mire qe e mbajne mend 
> 
> sa e mire ajo bukuroshja e vockel ne foton tende Rexhina, ka nje buzeqeshje qe te ben per vete


mbase
mbase je gabim.......

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> mbase arsyeja eshte se e kane kuptuar gabim temen, dmth kane kuptuar kur kane lindur ata, kur i ka lindur mamaja e tyre dhe cuditem sa mire qe e mbajne mend 
> sa e mire ajo bukuroshja e vockel ne foton tende Rexhina, ka nje buzeqeshje qe te ben per vete


hahaha sme vajti ndermend kjo arsye  :ngerdheshje:  flm shume broken smile  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

38, lindi para kohe

----------


## PINK

Po cpara kohe mi jg? Full term eshte. Nuk eshte e thene te rri plot 40 jave.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## B@Ne

çuni madh lindi 38 i vogli 39 jave   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> Po cpara kohe mi jg? Full term eshte. Nuk eshte e thene te rri plot 40 jave.


Duhet ta kisha shkruajtur me qarte 2 java para kohe nga due date qe me thane doktoret. Po e vertet eshte  38 jave full term eshte.

----------


## Marya

> 38, lindi para kohe


femija sa mbush 37 jave eshte ne kohe 
normale eshte 37- 41  jave 
perpara 37 javeve quhen premature dhe pas 41 javeve kalim termi  :perqeshje: 

mbi 30% e femrave ne barren e pare kane kalim termi dhe sa me shume barre te kesh aq me shpejt dalin femijet se e njohin me kollaj rrugen :perqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Cuni Tim nuk I durohej. I kisha dhene 1 dhome e guzhine Aty brenda. Nuk I dilte aq. Donte hapesire. Si Vic ishte.  :buzeqeshje: . lol

----------


## Marya

ndersa goca ime edhe sot e kesaj dite kur e ve ne krevat e ze gjumi ne te njejten pozicion qe kishte intra uterin

----------


## Enii

uff se di akoma , po pres te dali .. dhe pak jave kan mbet  :ngerdheshje: 

bebi im nuk eshte shume i madh po leviz shume sidomos kur degjon muzike klasike lol ose zerin e babit te vet .

----------


## Marya

> uff se di akoma , po pres te dali .. dhe pak jave kan mbet 
> 
> bebi im nuk eshte shume i madh po leviz shume sidomos kur degjon muzike klasike lol ose zerin e babit te vet .


momentet  u fundit jane me te padurueshme, 
kujdes se pikerisht muajin e fundit shtojne me shume peshe femijet, 
 pac lindje te lehte 
do vika me vitin e ri

----------


## Enii

> momentet  u fundit jane me te padurueshme, 
> kujdes se pikerisht muajin e fundit shtojne me shume peshe femijet, 
>  pac lindje te lehte 
> do vika me vitin e ri


flm marya  :me kurore: 
e vertete kjo puna e peshes ... ka fillu tme dhembi kurrizi dhe me jan enjtur kembet  :uahaha: 

uroj gjithashtu lindje te mbare dhe rexhit se jemi te vetmet ne forum per momentin ne kto momente kritike ne jete ..lol :joker:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

me shtatzanin e pare mezi sa pret te lindesh ose te shkosh tek doktori, me te dyten mendon "wow sa shejt iken koha, ufff duhet te shkoj tek doktori cdo jave ne muajin e fundit!"   :perqeshje: ...jam kurjoze sa do shkoj me kete te dyten, barkun pothuajse e kam njesoj si me te paren...so nuk e di

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> flm marya 
> e vertete kjo puna e peshes ... ka fillu tme dhembi kurrizi dhe me jan enjtur kembet 
> uroj gjithashtu lindje te mbare dhe rexhit se jemi te vetmet ne forum per momentin ne kto momente kritike ne jete ..lol


hahaha Enii, duro dhe njecike...un njehere mundova te vija unazen dhe mezi sa e hoqa se me jan ejntur gishtat...ose mbase nga pesha lolll  :ngerdheshje:  ne fakt se kam ven unazen gjat gjithe shtatzanis, dhe burri njehere me provokoj "po ti pse nuk e ve unazen"..."se ve dote nuk me nxe" i them..."yeah yeah whatever' me thot...so shkoj dhe mundohem ta vej...pastaj po qaja se nuk e hiqja dote me vaje etje lol

----------

